# fin melt?



## Newtonbetta (Nov 5, 2010)

Is this fin melt? Is that what the curled tips are and the whitish part of the ends of the fins?


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

*light laugh* it's called fin ROT, not fin melt.

the white usually means ammonia poisioning, so if your water is dirty with ammonia, do a 100% water change, but don't always do %100 water changes, it may mess with your filter (that's if you have one...)

I can't explain the clamped tail/fins but I see some parts of his tail/fins fading. I think he has fin rot, but don't worry. I'm in the middle of treating for fin rot, too!

I think you have to do a %100 water change and add a teaspoon of AQ salt, premixed. (Aq salt is Aquarium salt) keep it up for a few days and fin rot eventually fade away, his fins and tail will grow back soon, if it is fin rot.

*/I]*_But I'm not %100 sure so don't do it unless some more advanced people come on this thread and reply to you. _[/U][/B]


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

did the fins/tails look like that before you took the pics?


----------



## Newtonbetta (Nov 5, 2010)

Ive owned bettas for years, and "fin melt" is a condition that has been discussed here on this board before. Plus, 100% water changes are rarely advisable. Thanks for trying, i know you mean well.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Fin melt is a form of fin rot. And apt to its name it appears as if the fin was melted together like when you melt plastic. IT doesn't look like the above pic is melt and actually white/clear means REGROWTH, not rot. The tiny black dots on his tail could be the beginnings though. Treat with aq salt after performing a 100% change. Make sure it's aquarium salt (ordinary salt is harmful, like table salt and sea salt) 1 tsp per gallon for a maximum of 10 days. 
Make sure he is eating and pooping and swimming fine otherwise. With clean water, the fish will follow (as one member here puts it wisely) 
Fin rot is caused by excessively bad water over time. Keep it clean


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

I have removed the last 2 posts as they had no relevance to the the thread.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Newtonbetta said:


> Ive owned bettas for years, and "fin melt" is a condition that has been discussed here on this board before. Plus, 100% water changes are rarely advisable. Thanks for trying, i know you mean well.


100% changes are done when treating illnesses, and whenever using AQ salt or Epsom salt.
Fun melt does exist but I don't have enough experience with fin melt to help you, I'm sorry.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

double post


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

He looks fine to me. I think the clear sections are his fin growing back and the curl may be due to hard water. Is he new? he may of had slight fin rot and now its healing

THIS is fin melt - from a past thread on here.









The fins literally look like they are melted together

100%'s once a week are highly recommended for non filtered tanks..or when treating illnesses but not for cycled tanks. Although I do it on my storage bin. It sits on the floor so a siphon won't work, which kinda sucks since the inhabitants are poop machines


----------



## Newtonbetta (Nov 5, 2010)

hes a new fish, only a month or so... but compared to the pic from Tikibirds it doesnt look anything serious.


----------



## PinkyPie (Aug 3, 2014)

Yes, thank you Tikibirds for posting that picture of fin melt, because it's a good example pic. @Newtonbetta, the curling your betta is experiencing is on the tips of his fins is due to hard water. The only way you can get round this is by not topping up the water lost from evaporation with more de-chlorinated tap water because this adds to the hardness of the water. best to use de-ionised water. 
If you can get hold of some to mix with the tap water when doing the water changes will reduce the hardness of the water.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Pinky, this thread is two years old...lol Try not to dig up old threads, okay?


----------

